# Tub/Mini-tub? What are my options



## GoatCity (May 7, 2010)

I have over 500 rwhp and a 3500 stall, but need to get some traction! What are my options. I would lobve to get a nice beefy tire one the rear, but i would also like to remain street-able. Please help.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Diy or find a competent body shop. 335's fit fine.


----------



## GoatCity (May 7, 2010)

Looks great! what did you to about the suspension? and do your rear seats still fit?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Diy or find a competent body shop. 335's fit fine.


Awesome! I'm hoping to have the need for a mini tub one day.


----------



## ophidia31 (Apr 14, 2011)

GoatCity said:


> Looks great! what did you to about the suspension? and do your rear seats still fit?


pretty much have to go with the gforce rear coilover kit or fab up something custom yourself along with their modded lower control arms. I think you only need the arms for the widest tires though.


----------



## n0b0dy1987 (Dec 1, 2010)

Had to bring this thread back from the dead to ask....did your back seats fit back in there with those tubs? Thanks.


----------



## msclhed79 (Jul 14, 2010)

You can always go outward--I had my rear quarters pulled out by a shop (required repainting) 1 1/2" per side. It kept the Hoosier A6 315's tucked in there nice even with the 18x9 rim


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

East Texas Muscle Cars. They are your friend. The rear seat still fits after the mini tub.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

msclhed79 said:


> You can always go outward--I had my rear quarters pulled out by a shop (required repainting) 1 1/2" per side. It kept the Hoosier A6 315's tucked in there nice even with the 18x9 rim


Those tires are WAY to wide for that size rim. I bet you could get the same amount of traction with a 275 because the contact patch will be better.


----------



## kazido (May 10, 2013)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Diy or find a competent body shop. 335's fit fine.


You wouldn't happen to have more pics with the completed suspension would you? Looks awesome, what wheel size did you end up fitting in?

Cheers, Don


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

^^^He hasn't posted here in over a year.........


----------



## kazido (May 10, 2013)

HP11 said:


> ^^^He hasn't posted here in over a year.........


Right, okay thx HP11. So I wont hold my breath  

:cheers


----------

